# How wires on terminals are supposed to look



## rod213 (Mar 16, 2007)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> This is some of my own work here.
> I was taught how to do this by a very skilled electrician.
> The criteria:
> No insulation under the screw
> ...


Hey man that looks good. Criteria is the same we follow. We also add to that to wrap the device with scotch 33. Stinks if you missfold the ground when putting the device in and *POW*!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Good job. :thumbsup: What year apprentice are you? 


By the way, that's an awesome close-up pic. How'd you manage that? Every time I try to take a close up pic with my HP 5megapixel cam, it's blurry. It's almost like the camera can't focus on close up shots. Got any tips?


----------



## sundogusa (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Good job. :thumbsup: What year apprentice are you?
> 
> 
> By the way, that's an awesome close-up pic. How'd you manage that? Every time I try to take a close up pic with my HP 5megapixel cam, it's blurry. It's almost like the camera can't focus on close up shots. Got any tips?


Use the macro setting. Its for very close ups.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 20, 2007)

Good lookin' job Lefty.:thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Just an informal poll.... I generally yank the unused 6-32's out of devices mounted in RS covers if they're not needed, and stick them in my pouch. I almost never need to purchase short 6-32's, because of all the unneeded one's that I've saved from switches. Anyone else do this?


----------



## rod213 (Mar 16, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Just an informal poll.... I generally yank the unused 6-32's out of devices mounted in RS covers if they're not needed, and stick them in my pouch. I almost never need to purchase short 6-32's, because of all the unneeded one's that I've saved from switches. Anyone else do this?


 
Yes.

I also use the punch out thingies in recep covers with the 6/32's along with the one for the middle. After time they sure will work loose.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

rod213 said:


> Yes.
> 
> I also use the punch out thingies in recep covers with the 6/32's along with the one for the middle. After time they sure will work loose.


It's good you do that... that's been in the code since either '96 or '99, as memory serves.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Just an informal poll.... I generally yank the unused 6-32's out of devices mounted in RS covers if they're not needed, and stick them in my pouch. I almost never need to purchase short 6-32's, because of all the unneeded one's that I've saved from switches. Anyone else do this?


 
Haven't done recpt wiring in years but still have a slew of 6/32's in the draw of the beside table along with 20 partial rolls of tape of every color and miscellaneous wirenuts.


----------



## rod213 (Mar 16, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> It's good you do that... that's been in the code since either '96 or '99, as memory serves.


Hah!
I've seen people who don't do it though


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I see Lefty's boss buys crushed corner RS covers. That's good... those are the one's I prefer too. None of the extra long 8-32's that come in the pack with the non-cushed corner one's to lose. You can just use the regular screws that already come installed in the 4 square to mount the crushed corner RS cover.


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Just an informal poll.... I generally yank the unused 6-32's out of devices mounted in RS covers if they're not needed, and stick them in my pouch. I almost never need to purchase short 6-32's, because of all the unneeded one's that I've saved from switches. Anyone else do this?


 
We do that too. I'm pretty bad to save the small,sometimes unused toggle bolts,plastic anchors,and small orange wire nuts that come with light fixtures too.

Got a coffee can full of stuff like that on the truck,and use out of it all the time.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hillbilly said:


> Got a coffee can full of stuff like that on the truck,and use out of it all the time.


Yeah, I accumulate stuff like that too. I have my boys (sons, not workers) seperate that stuff from time to time and put it where it belongs. Sometimes you get extra little tidbits with fixtures that come in handy on a service call... tidbits that would be darned near impossible to source if you wouldn't have saved one from another job.


----------



## rod213 (Mar 16, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, I accumulate stuff like that too. I have my boys (sons, not workers) seperate that stuff from time to time and put it where it belongs. Sometimes you get extra little tidbits with fixtures that come in handy on a service call... tidbits that would be darned near impossible to source if you wouldn't have saved one from another job.


 
Boy isn't that the truth! Like those pesky fan blade screws. Or the rods they send with light fixtures.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, I accumulate stuff like that too. I have my boys (sons, not workers) seperate that stuff from time to time and put it where it belongs. Sometimes you get extra little tidbits with fixtures that come in handy on a service call... tidbits that would be darned near impossible to source if you wouldn't have saved one from another job.


Another scrounger here!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 15, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Good job. :thumbsup: What year apprentice are you?
> 
> 
> By the way, that's an awesome close-up pic. How'd you manage that? Every time I try to take a close up pic with my HP 5megapixel cam, it's blurry. It's almost like the camera can't focus on close up shots. Got any tips?



not even 1st year yet:thumbup:
and the camera is designed for close up pictures


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> and the camera is designed for close up pictures


Neat. Could you check the model for me? I need one of those.


----------

